# Lost my software for Etrex Legend. Can someone burn me a copy?



## Relentless (Dec 13, 2005)

I lost my software for my Etrex Legend. Can someone burn me a copy for a small fee, trade, whatever? See here: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0006168226723a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnString=_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&hasJS=true&_D%3AhasJS=+&%2Fcabelas%2Fcommerce%2FCabelasCatalogNumberFinder.giftCertificateURL=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Ftemplates%2Fgiftcertificate%2Fgiftcertificate.jsp%3Fid%3D0005586990011a%26podId%3D0005586%26catalogCode%3DIB%26navAction%3Djump%26indexId%3D&_D%3A%2Fcabelas%2Fcommerce%2FCabelasCatalogNumberFinder.giftCertificateURL=+&QueryText=etrex&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form9&N=4887&Ntk=Products&Ntx=mode+matchall&Nty=1&Ntt=etrex&noImage=0&returnPage=search-results1.jsp


----------



## casey7 (Dec 29, 2003)

Go to garmin.com home page click on support, find manual on left, fill out data and download your book then burn if you can or save....

PS.. you can find your software and updates there also...


----------

